# Electronically Challenged Question



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I've been trying to figure out the whole prop controller scene and I'm still lost so I have to ask in simpleton fashion...lol

Can something like the EFK or KeyBanger do this...

I use washing machine valves for my pneumatics...do I just wire it up to the prop controller direct or does it need some kind of "relay"? 

Can I run a fog machine from the same...

Can someone explain how to hook up props which use 110v...maybe an example of yours.

I've been using just push buttons and Wally World motion detectors but want to get a little fancier next year.

Thanks in advance

Dennis


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

If you're looking to control 110VAC, you can use a prop-1 and an RC-4 from EFX-TEK. The RC-4 can accomodate up to four solid state relays to turn 110 VAC devices on and off.


----------



## festivus (May 27, 2006)

I'm still new to the prop1 myself, but my first attempt at using one was a success due to the excellent support at efx-tek. I have a couple pics of my disassembled pop-up using the prop1 and the RC-4 and two 110vac air valves. The setup was pretty simple wiring it together took less than an hour. The prop1 was connected to a mat switch when triggered the cylinder extended for five seconds and the air horn blasted for one second. It also had a delay to keep the prop from triggering again for 90 seconds. For wiring info you can't beat the diagrams at efx-tek for their simplistic detail( unlike my pics with wires going every direction ). I put this in a trash can at the end of the drive and placed the mat off to the side of the drive as well. Most of the TOTs didn't trigger it their parents did and the TOTs too reluctant to enter the yard. I will most defiantly be using more prop1s in the future.

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r72/festivus5/DSCF0006.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r72/festivus5/DSCF0009.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r72/festivus5/DSCF0011.jpg


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

The RC-4 is a "relay" for the 110v?

Thanks for helping me...

Dennis


----------



## festivus (May 27, 2006)

The RC-4 is a relay control board. Each board can control up to four relays.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

dacostasr said:


> The RC-4 is a "relay" for the 110v?
> 
> Thanks for helping me...
> 
> Dennis


The RC-4 is a relay control board that can be connected to the Prop-1. The RC-4 accepts up to four of the Crydom Solid State Relays. The relay isolates the DC control voltage of the Prop-1 from the AC voltage needed for the valves. Hope this helps.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

The EFX-TEK with the RC-4 board is a great choice


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Dec 13, 2006)

*Very cool topics and discussions*

I signed up today on this board, and am quite impressed with what you guys have been discussing! I have been on HalloweenForum for about a year, but I didn't know this forum was even out here! Very cool!

I don't usually spend a lot of time on the haunt forums, but it is great to see what an incredible enthusiast base is here.

I personally use whatever I can get my hands on when it comes to controllers. Mostly though, Gilderfluke bricks are a favorite, especially the new ones with sound chips and 50W amplifiers built right in. Parallax is another great one, but programming takes a long time for some things. Not too bad when you get the hang of it though...

I use relays and some relay boards, mostly Opto22 off of eBay, but try to use SSR's whenever possible on the Opto22 boards if I can get a good deal. Or, even just a few standalone SSR's if it is something simple like an air cannon with a low 2W rating then I don't even need the heatsinks, just screw them to the wall!

Do you guys ever try to shortcut the system and replace a simple prop controller with a time delay relay? I have found a lot of cases where I can get by with them instead of using a dedicated controller to cut down on cost. Too bad you can't run a complex prop off one, or they'd be the hottest thing on eBay!


----------

